# Can someone recommend a S&W Gunsmith in Wash state?



## Chain Shot (Oct 21, 2008)

I recently purchased a brand new M1917/22 revolver in .45 ACP that has a couple of problems with it. The trigger sometimes does not rebound fully, causing the hammer to be unable to be cocked again, and the cylinder lock doesn't rise to lock the cylinder. The timing is off with the cylinder lock too when it does function correctly. The cylinder has a nice ring around it. Now you all may say, why don't I just return it to S&W for warranty work? Well I am very disappointed is the quality of this product from the new S&W. I have never had a problem with any Smith and Wesson product, either new or 80 years old. But I have never had one of these new revolvers with the firing pin mounted in the frame. I'm willing to pay somebody who can fix this revolver correctly. Any advice on this is welcome. Thanks


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I would reconsider contacting S&W for direct assistance or for information on a local certified smith. It's brand new, they have an obligation to resolve this with you. If you do not get satisfactory resolution, then seek the outside. It might be a bad, bent or otherwise defective seer to me, but I don't know that much about revolvers. The only gunsmith I know of since moving here (needed a split roll pin replaced in one of my SiG's) is the guy at the Marksman in Puyallup. They have a website and the contact info is there.


----------

